# Inject Drive Pedal - Coming Soon, the Pedal!



## music6000 (Oct 12, 2021)

This is my own Eyelet Board Construction & is 2 similar circuits combined with a C.D.B JFet buffer on the Input.
Here is a sneak Preview, my Flash is is a bit Glitchy lately:


----------



## music6000 (Oct 14, 2021)

She's Nearly Ready!!!, the Pedal that is!


----------



## music6000 (Oct 14, 2021)

I think the Pedal is Gorgeous !!!


----------

